

Switching from Java to Python – First Impressions - ingve
http://henrikwarne.com/2014/06/22/switching-from-java-to-python-first-impressions/

======
levosmetalo
> So which is better? For me, this is not an important question. I am not a
> Java-programmer, or a Python-programmer. I am a programmer, period. There
> are differences, but Python and Java have more in common than what sets them
> apart. Fundamentally, programming is about breaking a problem down, and then
> using elementary operations, conditions and iterations to solve it. The
> mechanics may vary, but the core is the same.

Finally someone with a sane attitude toward language flame wars.

